# Favorite steelhead fly?



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

If you had to take just 2 flies on the water with you to fish all day what would they be? streamers, egg patterns, sucker spawn? I am just starting to get into fly fishing for these beasts and it is fun! I have only caught 4 on my flyrod and 3 of them came on pink sucker spawn so I guess that would be one of my favorites!


----------



## toobnoob (Jun 1, 2010)

I've always had success on sucker spawn and egg patterns.

If I have to pick two I would say scrambled egg pattern in cream with an orange hot spot and an olive woolybugger for swinging.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Couldn't narrow it down to two but.................. Heres three I always go to..................... Minnow pattern in olive and white, small black stone fly pattern, single egg or sucker spawn pattern in peach, creme,or light pink............ Usually works for me............ Hope my two cents helps..........


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

every little bit helps... just curious to see how many different ways(and there are a lot!) people catch these fish! just might help me narrow it down to my favorite way to catch them! I like to take a little bit you learn from one person and mix it with a little you learned from another put your own twist on it to make it work for you! Nothing can teach you like experience... This is the first year I devoted a good amount of time to steelhead fishing... with some help from some good people I have caught a lot this year! Just caught my first nice one on my flyrod which is by no means a good rod for steel but it worked three times last time out! and I really liked it! been tying egg patterns and sucker spawns and some minnow patterns that I have caught fish on now! now I want to get a good fly rod so I don't battle with my equipment!


----------



## JoeFish (Apr 2, 2011)

This is one of my favorites. Easy to tie. Cheap to lose. Very little time invested. Its just a marabou tail with olive estaz or olive cactus chenille. No hackle needed. Works in stained or clear water. I usually have this in tandem with a single egg or sucker spawn. The main theme is cheap and easy to tie, because I lose more than I give away.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

If it were just 2 flies I would pick a black/ purple intruder and a gray hares ear soft hackle fly. But with steelhead, it boils down to what you have confidence in.


----------

